# scope for 12 gauge remington 870 express?



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

What do you guys recommend need help thanks.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I recommend the very best optics that you can afford. That 870 is a fine firearm and it was not an el-cheapo. Same should go for whatever scope you decide on. I have had 870's set up for deer and I now use an 1100 set up with rifled cantilever barrel. I spent some money and put a Leupold 3-9 Rifleman shotgun/muzzleloader scope on it. The scope was $200. You can go even more with the scope but for $200 I feel it is one of the best values on the market.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks skipper I'll check those out. Wow those leupold makes a good looking product once again thanks skipper.


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a nikon prostaff on my slug gun and I am very pleases with it. $129


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Since shots are limited to around 100 yards with most slug guns you can save a bit and get a fixed power 2X or 4X scope. You do not need a large objective lens for the lower powers which makes better quality glass more affordable. The 1X-4X variables are also very popular with a 20mm objective.

My 870 wears a 2.5X Leupold scout scope but most bbls will not accommodate the forward mount needed for this setup.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

2 x 7 Leupold Shotgun scope.......Mack


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

jmoser said:


> My 870 wears a 2.5X Leupold scout scope but most bbls will not accommodate the forward mount needed for this setup.


jmoser - why did you go with the scout setup on this rig?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have an older 870 cantilever bbl which made it hard mounting the scope low to the bore. I had a scout scope on my Marlin lever gun and love it. I took off the cantilever arm and luckily the mounting holes on the bbl matched Weaver bases for a Model 700. Just screwed on the 2 pc weaver base and added the scout scope. 

The forward mounted scope setup gives you great ability to keep the target in sight while you acquire it thru the lens, intermediate eye relief is very forgiving, I find it makes for a very fast handling setup. With shotguns you want the scope attached to the bbl and my setup is as solid as you can get - no chance of the cantilever arm twisting or bending. [Also with the brutal recoil of the sluggers you will never cut your face with scope kickback.]

I think most of the newer cantilevers are brazed directly to the bbl but not sure. Mine has 2 bases brazed on and the arm was held with 2 screws on each base.

In any case I have a unique and wonderful 870 slugger setup!

PS A quality red dot is not a bad choice either, cheap ones will self destruct on a 12 ga slug gun.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

jmoser said:


> In any case I have a unique and wonderful 870 slugger setup!


Sounds like it. If you ever have a chance, could you post a couple pics of the gun and the mount?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

jmoser said:


> I have an older 870 cantilever bbl which made it hard mounting the scope low to the bore. I had a scout scope on my Marlin lever gun and love it. I took off the cantilever arm and luckily the mounting holes on the bbl matched Weaver bases for a Model 700. Just screwed on the 2 pc weaver base and added the scout scope.
> 
> The forward mounted scope setup gives you great ability to keep the target in sight while you acquire it thru the lens, intermediate eye relief is very forgiving, I find it makes for a very fast handling setup. With shotguns you want the scope attached to the bbl and my setup is as solid as you can get - no chance of the cantilever arm twisting or bending. [Also with the brutal recoil of the sluggers you will never cut your face with scope kickback.]
> 
> ...


Okay, so where did you mount the bases on the barrel when you took the arm off? Back onto the brazed bases?


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

skipper34 said:


> Okay, so where did you mount the bases on the barrel when you took the arm off? Back onto the brazed bases?


Yes - the brazed-on bases on my bbl are drilled and tapped with 6-48 holes. 

I will try and get some pix posted here, it is a neat setup.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I have a 3 x 9 Busnell on my Mossberg. Picked up the barrel with a cantilever scope combo for $150 at Cabellas a few years ago. The highest I usually go is 4 or 5 just because the shots are normally with in 100 yards. Great combo and well worth the money IMO. The best part is I can switch between a bird barrel and slug barrel in 2 minutes and the scope doesnt lose its zero.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

Natchez has a great deal on the Bushnell Trophy 1.75x4 power right now. I have one on my muzzleloader and have been pleased. I actually have four of the Bushnell Trophy scopes on various guns, they have heald up great and offer good glass for the money. I think the scope normally sells for a little over $100, and Natchez has it for something like $55

They also have some other nice scopes on sale/closeout. Here ya go..good luck.

http://www.natchezss.com


----------

